# Tiffany and Co Pepsi-Cola Bottle



## BottleCapKid (Jan 4, 2015)

Picked this bottle up this week and thought it was weird. It is very big and made very thick. Does any one know why this bottle was made by Tiffany for pepsi? Hopefully it's worth mote then a paper weight.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

Their Centennial sound good? People do odd things for special occasions.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Jan 4, 2015)

It's only a sticker that says Tiffany. I would think it would come with a fancy wooden case and COA or something. It is cool, but doesn't look "Tiffany" special in the pics. What did you pay?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 5, 2015)

The cap should be sterling at least. Is there a mark?


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure about them myself. I agree about it should have some kind of fancy case. Here is another one on flee bay right now.http://www.ebay.com/itm/P...mp;hash=item2337141f5a


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 5, 2015)

The Tiffany bottle is listed in one of the books, Stoddard's, I think.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Jan 5, 2015)

Its given to employees for so many years working for Pepsi. It originally would have come in a wooden box with certificate. The cap is sterling silver. Mint ones still in the boxes go for around $75. Hope this helps. -Jeff


----------



## PepsiCollector (Jan 5, 2015)

It's a centennial bottle, but higher up employees got them.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Jan 5, 2015)

To clarify and be 100% accurate, I know someone that worked at Pepsi for 25 years and he said they were handed out at the 100 year anniversary in Hawaii, in 1998, to executives and higher end employees. They invited 5,000 employees, so I'm guessing there are about 5,000 of them floating around out there. Again value for a mint in box one is about $75.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

I did some research and discovered that ...

1. The Tiffany crystal bottle was intended for the Pepsi Cola 100th anniversary ceremony held in New Bern, North Carolina in 1998. (But still looking for confirmation of the location)

2.  The bottle was primarily intended for Pepsi Cola executives but ended up in the hands of others as well.

3.  The bottle came in a blue cardboard box that was foam lined and had Tiffany & Co. printed on the lid.

4.  The cap is silver and has .925 stamped underneath it. Most of the caps are tarnished but can be polished.

5.  The top of the caps are marked 1998 with the first 9 superimposed with an 8 for 1898 when Pepsi Cola was established.

6.  The bottles should be etched on the base with Tiffany & Co. 

7.  The bottles had nothing to with how long a bottler had been in business but were an anniversary bottle.



Http://www.pepsistore.com/history.asp

On August 28, *1898*, Bradham renamed his drink “Pepsi-Cola."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

More pics ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

From ... The Index-Journal  ~  Greenwood, South Carolina  ~  January 4, 1998 (Mentions preparations for the upcoming anniversary event)  ~  (Save and zoom to read)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

This is one of the better listings and has some good pictures. Apparently the bottle was wrapped in fancy paper and the box also had a white ribbon. This listing also mentions the Hawaii connection for where the 100th anniversary ceremony was held.  http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1898-1998-tiffany-crystal-pepsi-171594214


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a cropped from the January 4, 1998 Index-Journal article ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

Thus ... Its possible the Tiffany bottles were also given out at some of the other events and not just in Hawaii. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

*Pepsi Cola celebrates 100th anniversary in Hawaii  ~  January 19-23, 1998*

*Read all about it ... (even the Rolling Stones performed)*

http://archives.starbulletin.com/98/01/20/news/story5.html

http://boards.fool.com/pepsis-wild-party-10086607.aspx


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

Rolling Stones Concert ~ Pepsi Cola Convention ~ Hawaii ~ January 21, 1998 Read all about it ... https://www.iorr.org/iorr32/pepsi.htm


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 8, 2015)

Thats great stuff. I am big into music also, and i didn't know the Stones played something like that back in 98. Very cool. All this makes that bottle a little more attractive. good work People.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

Just for the heck of it, I'm currently looking for a picture of the *tent* where the Rolling Stones concert was held, which is described in this article as being ... "Two football fields long and five stories tall" http://archives.starbulletin.com/98/01/13/features/story2.html (So far I have been unable to find a picture of the tent but will continue to search for one)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

There was also a *pillow *to commemorate the 1998 Pepsi Cola event in Hawaii, which retailed at the time for $65.00. (I suspect there were dozens of different types of collectibles made for the 1998 Hawaii event, and not just bottles and pillows). http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1898-1998-pepsi-cola-centennial-518102299


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

Including this postcard currently on eBay, which would make an affordable "go-with" for the bottle ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-New-Pepsi-Cola-Hawaii-Centennial-1898-1998-Postcard-advertising-state-/151325433573


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is a throw rug from the event. http://www.keepsakecotton...cts/custom_pepsi.shtml


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

And speaking of wood boxes ... http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/hawaii-pepsi-centennial-koa-wood-box-17256314


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

Question : Where is the verification stating the Tiffany bottles were "given to executives/employees" and not sold as souvenirs to the general public at the 1998 Hawaiian event?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2015)

P.S. The reason I ask whether the bottles were giveaway's or sold to the public is because there seems to have been a lot of them available over the years. 1998 was only 17 years ago and you'd think if a Pepsi Cola executive or employee was given one that it would still be in their family as a valuable keepsake. And yet, based on the numerous references I've seen, the bottles seem to be readily available. I think its possible that we are missing something here.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 10, 2015)

I've searched high and low and the only references I can find stating the Pepsi Cola Tiffany bottles were intended as a presentation bottle at the 1998 centennial event held in Hawaii are from eBay sellers. In fact, other than the eBay descriptions I can't find a single connection between the bottles and Hawaii whatsoever. I acknowledge that just because I can't find something doesn't mean it wasn't the case, I'm merely trying to determine where the "presentation bottle" claim originated. In one of Bob Stoddard's books he simply refers to it as a 100th anniversary bottle but says nothing about it being a presentation bottle nor any mention of Hawaii. If anyone can verify the Presentation/Hawaii claim, please let us know and I will be the first to stand corrected. In the meantime, based on the currently available evidence, I am of the opinion the Tiffany bottles were sold nationwide to the general public as a collectible and were not solely intended as presentation bottle in Hawaii nor any other state.

Here's the link to one of Bob Stoddard's books where he list the bottle as "Tiffany 100th Anniversary" ... 

https://books.google.com/books?id=o9o1rlO6NTkC&pg=PA122&dq=bob+stoddard+tiffany+anniversary&hl=en&sa=X&ei=iUGxVPmEI4G2ogSepoGQBw&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=bob%20stoddard%20tiffany%20anniversary&f=false


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe Pepsicollector will come back with more info from the person he said he knows that works at pepsi. Or confirms from that person.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes, they also gave employees attending a Limoges pineapple with the pepsi logo inside.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Jan 12, 2015)

As far as I know, the anniversary bottles were given to executives and employees. The guy I know, his wife worked under the president of Pepsi. He has/had the anniversary bottle, Limoges pineapple, and anniversary throw. He said him and his wife were invited to Hawaii for the party, but they had to also work the event. They attended the Rolling Stones concert. It was very cool to here the stories he told me.


----------

